# Looking for a CW-Racing Guru



## Keith (Sep 23, 2011)

*Im not having much luck Getting an ID on a early to mid 80's CW Racing BMX Chrom bike. If anyone can help me I would appreciate it. Please don't refer me to Info@ CW ....I think my head would explode....LOL PM me if you want.
Thanks
Keith*


----------



## wade373 (Oct 15, 2011)

People who usually shop online know that the price online is cheaper than in stores. In stores, even discount, they are still expensive. As we know, beside shop rents, salers still need to pay wage, tex and other things. On the purpose of make profits, the price usually expensive.

For starters, knowing that there are various nicknames for Indoor Soccer shoes such as indoor cleats, turf shoes, turf boots and trainers, is instrumental when purchasing a pair.If one were to tell you that they were wearing a pair of shoes that contained punctured holes in the soles, you would think that maybe there was a problem with this person. This will not be the case at all if they are wearing the soccer shoes. The reason being is that the soccer shoes are the shoes that are known to breathe. Once you have worn a pair of soccer shoes then there is no doubt that in the future you are going to be watching constantly for Soccer shoes sale.

The most important part of soccer shoes cheap is where the rubber meets the road; the sole, where the cleats are. There are four types of soles on soccer shoes cheap: molded cleats, detachable cleats, turf shoes, and indoor shoes. Molded cleats are the most basic and affordable design. Changes of traditional shopping idea promote people to buy products online. In early days, without convinent network, people just shop in stores, this will take them more times to buy Soccer Shoes. And some famous sport brands have not settled some countries, this also make people difficult to buy their dreamed soccer shoes.

You do not have to worry about downloading any additional hardware past the original software that you need to watch soccer shoes online and you also do not have to worry about paying any additional fees. This is because for one low fee you can watch soccer Shoes online for unlimited hours as well as any other channels you like as long as you have an internet connection.

But online shops are not, after B to B business prosperous developed, more and more online shops began to saling products of famous brands. Nike is the famous brand which dealer network usually sale cheap Nike Football Shoes. With low cost manage, great profits urge more and more businessmen opening their online shops so that the intense competetion make it possible to cheap price. And the similar quality of football shoes also satisfied people's demand, so no wonder that more and more people buyying cheap soccer shoes online.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

Keith said:


> *Im not having much luck Getting an ID on a early to mid 80's CW Racing BMX Chrom bike. If anyone can help me I would appreciate it. Please don't refer me to Info@ CW ....I think my head would explode....LOL PM me if you want.
> Thanks
> Keith*




PM me some pics of this bike so I could tell you what it is and how much it is worth and How much I am willing to offer


----------

